
Btrfs Benchmarks - ZnZirconium
https://oss.oracle.com/projects/btrfs/dist/documentation/benchmark.html
======
jdc
According to the _date_ meta tag this article was written in 2007.

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
Yep. Has to be ancient: _ext3, xfs and btrfs are compared below. The
benchmarking machine is a Dell desktop machine (2.4ghz, dual core) on top of a
single SATA drive running v2.6.21_

